# Back at the vet



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Its 7 am and I'm at the emergency vet with Axle, we've been up since 4am and my eyes feel like they are going to fall out if my head.

He couldn't pass urine all night and then he vomited about 6am so I decided to bring him in.

He's being cathetered again now to empty his bladder but it looks like surgery is on the cards since it re-blocked again so quickly.

My poor angel is being so stoic, I know he's in pain but he still gives me kisses and wants to snuggle with me .


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, poor guy. Keeping you both in my thoughts. Hopefully they're able to get this issue resolved ASAP so he can get back to his normal cute self.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So sorry this is happening to you and your baby! Yall are in my prayers!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Sarah, I'm sending you lots of loving, healing light from up here!

Every time I've had to use an Emergency Vet Surgery, I've found them sooooo much better than the local corner one .... they're a lot more switched on re all available tests, have so much more & superior equipment and seem to have a broader knowledge base so I'm sure little Ax is in the best possible place right now.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sarah, I hate so bad to hear that Axel is still so sick! Please keep us updated, and I sure hope that the emergency vet can take care of everything completely, and he will be on the road to recovery quickly with no more pain. Super big (((((HUGS)))) from all of us!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor boy! I hope is better very soon. Let us know how everything goes. Thinking about you all xox


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Axle, poor you! So sorry for you! It hurts us when they don't feel well! Hope all goes well!


----------



## pippa (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate to hear when a furbaby is sick. I know well the worry and anxiety it causes. I wish Axle a safe surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor little fella'.  Sending our thoughts and prayers. Keep us updated. xxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor baby Axle. I hate hearing he's sick. Please let us know what the vet said. 

Thoughts and hugs from Toby and I to you and Ax. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So I've just checked in with the vet and he is doing ok. She wants to keep him for 24 hrs with a drip in and a catheter and really flush out his whole system. He's been on it for about 4 hours and she is still seeing blood and clots and gritty debris so he will need to be on it for an extended period of time. He has had a blood test and apart from slightly elevated white blood cells its normal so no toxicity from not being able to eliminate salts etc.

AussieLass you are right, the 24 hr clinic is great, it's actually the main animal hospital for this side of Melbourne so it's state if the art and they seem really switched on so I feel a bit more at ease. I was super anxious the whole time he was at home, at least I know now if he takes a turn for the worse he is in good hands.

Thanks for keeping all fingers and paws crossed for Axle.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about little Axel, although it sounds like he is in very good hands. Lots of good thoughts for his complete recovery.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor little baby. Barney, Green, Rumm Tumm and I are sending healing thought. Hugs to both of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas and I hope he gets well soon. Poor little dear.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sarah, Thanks for the update, hope Axle has a full and speedy recovery (hugs)


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my that is so hard to deal with, I hope he gets well soon and both of you can get some sleep.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sarah, I'm sending lots of healing wishes to sweet little Axle. Hang in there babe. Hugs.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just checking on an update on Axel.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little fellow...gentle hugs to him from Izzy and Zari....hope they find the cause and right him soon....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Axle is still in our thoughts. Hope today is much improvement!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Just checking on an update on Axel.


doing the same with fingers and paws crossed


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

8.30am I guess you're at the vet's and taking the day off. Hope the little Munchkin Man had a good night, is all completely flushed out, back to normal and tests reveal something simple like he needs to drink more.


I got my tribe one of those $170 deluxe Drinkwell? fountain bowl thingies, it's by the bathroom door so every time they accompany me in there they have a drink on the way out.

Been reading up & there's a huge school of thought that is against RO water due to it being completely demineralised, which causes nutrients & minerals to be leached out of the body to be used. Still reading but I'm very concerned about giving 'empty water' but even more concerned about fluoride, chlorine & chloramine levels in our water for such small critters. 

Chloramine does NOT evaporate out of water if left standing (as chlorine does) and is deadly stuff .... for example, if I put it in all my aquariums without treating it first, the good bacteria in my filters would be all dead, as would every fish, shrimp and other living organisms be. Now I'm on a quest to find the best way to de-chloramine water but leave everything else in place which would, I think include fluoride (how dare the b's put that toxic muck in our water, how dare they!!!)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

1pm Monday, still thinking of you & Ax and hoping all's on the up & up and that he's home.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Axle is still at the vet hospital and will be spending tonight there and tomorrow while I am at work which will make 4 days at the vet. He is still on a drip and catheter to ensure he stays hydrated and can pass urine and cleanse his system. His urine is still bloody from the trauma of being cathetered twice and from the problems caused from having a distended bladder so they want to keep him until his urine is clear.

His lab results are due tomorrow (today was a public holiday so the lab was closed) but due to his breed, the size of the crystals and the fact they don't show up on x-ray indicates they are cystine crystals which are he result of a genetic defect that stops the processing of a certain amino acid which then builds up in the bladder and crystallizes. It is apparently a known condition in Chihuahuas although its still not common. Given he and Chloe are siblings i will be on the lookout for her having issues although its not usually as much of a problem in females as they tend to pass the crystals more easily. I will probably just get her urine tested to make sure her ph is normal, if so she probably doesn't have the condition.

His high protein diet is not a cause but does exacerbate the problem so he will have to go on a lower protein diet, canned food is also recommended because of its high water content (I do always wet his ZP anyway). Keeping his urine alkaline is important to stop new crystals forming so he will probably go on urinary alkalizing medication. 

He will come off the catheter tomorrow and hopefully be able to pass urine on his own but if not he will need surgery to clean out his bladder and they may even make a new bigger hole near his scrotum for his urine to come out of that is less likely to block up.

I can't stress enough that if any of you don't have pet insurance please get it!!! Axle's treatment bill is up to approx $2,000 already but I will only be paying the $200 excess, i get the rest back thank goodness! It has been stressful enough that it has been great to not have to worry about the cost of it all too.

I will keep everyone posted on his progress when I hear anything new.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I hope you get good news today on Axle, sounds like he is getting the best of care and gosh you are right about the insurance thank heavens you have it


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank goodness they're on top of it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad he is getting the treatment he needs. This is terrifying. Poor Axle, he's such a little fighter. I hope that he gets well soon and that surgery isn't necessary. It sounds like this vet is very capable and thorough thank goodness. 

Hugs to you and your pack. I can't imagine how hard this is for you right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope Axle is feeling better! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Just a heads up that might help prevention wise, my Sadie has a bladder stone and crystals, not as big of deal in a female vs a male but my holistic vet put her on Dianthus (chinese herb) as it will prevent and break up stones. Also cranberry has helped her the last 13 years from having a UTI or major issue until now. 

Also here is a good article
Canine Kidney Stone and Bladder Stone Prevention - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Sarah. So sorry Ax and you all have to go through this, but hopefully it sounds like things are under control.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Bless his little heart. Thinking of you both and thank the gods for pet insurance. I have it for both of mine. I never had it with my other dogs but then my mums dog got lymphoma at the age of 6 and that went into thousands. In the end she only bought him time but without the insurance she couldn't have afforded to do even that. I'm so glad they know what's wrong with your little man, now you can work on preventing it from happening again. Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Best wishes to you and wee Axle, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Still thinking of Axle... <3 he's in our prayers!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sarah, not only is your boy in good hands, but he has all of CP behind him, 
wishing him well. I myself have not stopped thinking about him. I'm sending
him a ton of healthy wishes. I have to say, you are such an awesome mama
to him, so prepared and always doing everything in his best interest. Your
dedication and care regarding your dogs' well being is something many should
aspire to. Seriously, this may seem like common sense to you, but it's not to
everyone, which is why I'm so proud of how you handle everything. BIG hugs 
to you, your pups, and of course lots of healing, positive, get well wishes to
sweet Axle. I'll keep reading for updates.


----------

